

CNNMoney: Where did Bitcoin go wrong? - typedweb
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GYJdOiLqSxE

======
patio11
You'll learn nothing new about Bitcoin through watching this. Three minutes of
fulmination, no technical detail, no actual argument for or against the
suitability of Bitcoin for any purpose.

One good zinger of a line, though: "There are less holders of Bitcoin
worldwide than members of the Kuwaiti Airlines frequent flyer club."

~~~
smt88
> Three minutes of fulmination, no technical detail, no actual argument

Welcome to CNN.

